# advantage/frontline



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

Do you use frontline or Advantage
Do you use Inceptor or Sentinel
Thanks
Elayne


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

I use frontline Plus see you tomarrow


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

I only use Frontline for fleas. (I've heard people tell stories of reactions from every other flea control except Frontline. I've never heard of reactions from Frontline Plus, but I haven't needed it.) 

I prefer the spray bottle of Frontline (vs. the tubes) because I can give smaller doses and not waste half a tube, especially on puppies. Unfortunately, I have a bunch of feral cats in my neighborhood and there is no way to avoid flea season once it starts. Looks like it started this week - drat!

And if you do a search for "fleas" or any of the brand names, you'll find a bunch of past topics on this site, too.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Frontline Plus. Remember not to wash the area 3 days before or 3 days after use. Smarty's hair is so fine it makes an oily mess, I wish there was an easier way. Never tried the spray bottle, didn't know about it.


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

I use Frontline on Banzei and my cats. It works just fine for them. I only give it after I detect the first tic in spring.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Thank you for this question. I was just deciding which to use. 
I gave Rudy a bath today - is there a reason you can not apply until 3 days after bathing?

Thanks,
Cindy


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

There is, Cindy. The coat takes the remedy better if it's not washed recently because there's a little oil layer on the hair that is destroyed everytime you shampoo your dog.


----------



## CinnCinn (Mar 30, 2007)

Thank you! I'm so glad I didn't put it on him right away! I truly appreciate the advice! 

Smiles,
Cindy
P.S. I've been working on Photoshop today - can you tell?


----------



## juscha (May 24, 2007)

NICE !!!! Great work!


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Frontline Plus and Sentinel


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

My vet recommended K9 Advantix. We have horrible problems with ticks(i live in the country-lots of woods) & i have to use Frontline spray in between treatments just for ticks. But together i have had not 1 tick attached to skin since.


----------



## Lola (Mar 22, 2007)

What about Interceptor for heart worms and parasites. Does anyone have any experience with that product? Also, which one is better Frontline Top Spot or Frontline Plus. 
Thanks


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

My guys all get interceptor the first of every month. Never had a problem with it, they gobble it up, and have been regularly tested & are all clear!! I dont normally use any of the tick/flea products but when I took my guys to the trainers house - they gave me the Top spot for them. It seemed to work as no one came home with any extra critters!
Laurie


----------



## LuvMyHavanese (Apr 13, 2007)

I use Interceptor also. Its supposed to protect against hookworm too. But Dreamer did get hookworm(she had tapeworm when i got her) when i took her in for a check up last month. The vet said because of where i live (a LOT of wild animals) it just may not be a high enough dose to prevent hookworm. So i have to give a dewormer to both pups every 3 months as a precaution.

They wont take them easily either. I have to put the pill in a treat & give a few treats very fast or they will spit it out!


----------



## CapotesMom (Apr 3, 2007)

I use revolution. It covers everything..heartworms, fleas, ticks, the eggs from fleas, sarcoptic mange, and earmites. It doesn't cover hookworms and roundworms but you can give them a separate powder for that. And it's topical.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

My vet used to give Inteceptor to my other dogs, but now he uses Sentinel.


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

As far as I have been informed by my vet....

Don't wash the dog for several days, week is best, before and after applying the stuff, in my case Frontline Combo.

The stuff is spread over the skin by the skinfat, then it is absorbed by the skin and your dog is safe.....

That's the reason why the spray doesn't always work for dogs with Hav'like fur as it hardly reaches the skin....

Sierra's fur responded terribly when I used the spray for the first time.....I washed it out after 2 hrs watching it go sticky, frizzy and break....contacted the vet, and he explained about the Frontline drops....which I not just apply in the neck as in the instruction....the vet suggested as a result of her fine fur, to put it spread on 4 diff. point, neck, sides, tail.....

just my 2cts.


----------



## susaneckert (Sep 7, 2006)

When I put front line on Yoda I do put in 3 different areas some on the neck some in the middle of his back and the rest on his rear,.I normally will bathe yoda first once he is totally dry then I use the frontline that way his bathe is done . You do have to wait 3-4 days before batheing them so by the time his next bath is due I dont have to worrie.Where we live we dont have the wild animals like some of you but we have a ton of cats and so far knock on wood yoda is flea free!!!!


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

I use revolution too. I have for a long time and never had a problem. The little maltese will not eat pills. It is a huge battle and my vet said if I was willing to spend a little more money, I wouldn't have to fight her. She still thinks the solution is evil so I have to have the husband hold her and I put it on.

Dora just stands there like no big deal and she knows Mommy wouldn't give her something bad!

Someone did tell me it doesn't prevent ticks very well but my oldest dog is almost 5 and we have never had one.

Amanda


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

We are currently using Frontline Plus for fleas and ticks.My boys get "Heartguard" for heartworms.


----------

